# Seeing your p gobble up pellets for the first time



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Fed my 4" spilo large hikari cichlid gold pellets today, damn what a nice feeling. Kinda starved him for 2 days and tried, rejected a few times but just now he did it. Took a pellet and stuck it on a feeding stick then waved in front of his mouth, he went for it, that was an excitement. Its like giving your kids meds, I know it doesn't taste good but its good for you. Next vacation I should get by with the auto feeder







.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

good job man it is hard to get them guys to eat them!!


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

LOL, CONGRATS MAN. I feed any baby P's (around 1-2 inch) GOLDFISH FLAKES. AND DAMN RIGHT THEY EAT THAT sh*t! But, you piranhas, they eat like lil babies, making such mess, I get clouds in my tank. Thats why, I also bought Hikari Chiclid Cold food. They basically eat anything, so they ate my pellets the first time I fed them


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

yeah spilos will eat alot of things when starved. get them on pellets on a daily basis, the color will really come out.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mine used to eat pellets but not anymore


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Continue feeding pellets. Its better for them in the long run and easier for you. I wish all my piranhas ate pellets.


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

my rbps love their pellets and dont even eat much of anything else.


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Yep, now he can't get enough of them, grabs the pellet off the watersurface and I can actually hear the crunching as he chow down







, I'm going to get some more pellets, hikari sinking carnivore, some wardley shrimp pellets or maybe jumbomin.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

`hehe my RBP hates beefheart but loves pellets







didnt even had to work to get them eat pellets


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My natts eat pellets occasionally (ie. when very hungry): at first, they only accepted sinking wafers with meaty contents, later they also started to eat algae pellets I toss in for my catfish clean-up crew...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

all my p's eat pellet as i fed them these since they were small and even my piraya eats them as he just cpied them one day.
its actually looks real good when the do it as i throw in loads and the all attack the surface one by one.
dixon


----------

